# AMT 1970 Ford Police Interceptor Decals



## DARKKNIGHT (Apr 3, 2005)

I am thinking about getting a few of these re-issued kits. I know the kit has decals for a few versions but was wondering if someone makes decal sets for this kit. Also any info of paint schemes on the cars. Any help appreciated.


----------

